# OMG!!!! China-Syndrome In Tokyo



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas. 

I don't know if it's true or not (it doesn't really have to be these days), but it's been reported that due to the massive 8.9 Earthquake this morning one of Japan's nuke reactors is having trouble getting enough cooling. 

During an earthquake a failsafe shutdown usually goes into effect. Fuel-rods are removed and this shuts down the reactor that powers the steam turbines that produce electricity. Millions are out of power. 

I'm waiting for all of the 3-Mile Island stories to start. 

Anyone wanna bet me that talking heads won't jump on this?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 11, 2011)

One measure of the usefullness of a means of generating power is the ability of that generation to survive adverse conditions, and get back on line quickly. We shall see how well Japan's nukes survived this quake, and, hopefully, modify our own future designs in accordance.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 11, 2011)

Another fucktard politicizing a tragedy.

I sincerely hope they fix the cooling system, what a horror it would be if people suffer from radiation on top of the earthquake and tsunami.


----------



## Intense (Mar 11, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> 
> I don't know if it's true or not (it doesn't really have to be these days), but it's been reported that due to the massive 8.9 Earthquake this morning one of Japan's nuke reactors is having trouble getting enough cooling.
> 
> ...



Even here when the Fail-Safes kick in Automatic Shutdown, it takes weeks to get them back on line. We've seen big Power outages in the North East and Florida as a result of the glitches in the System.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> ...



What are the reasons for delays I ask?

Well, I already know the reasons:

Government regulations. Even if the shutdown is caused by a glitch we have to wait for weeks to inspect welds and everything else. A nuke carrier would be deadlined if it had to go through the same procedures everytime they shutdown. We've had nuke carriers and subs for decades.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Another fucktard politicizing a tragedy.
> 
> I sincerely hope they fix the cooling system, what a horror it would be if people suffer from radiation on top of the earthquake and tsunami.


Yeah and I love you too. 

Whatever happened to your Messiah's calls for peaceful exchanges rather then angry vitriol?

Fucktard indeed.


----------



## editec (Mar 11, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> 
> I don't know if it's true or not (it doesn't really have to be these days), but it's been reported that due to the massive 8.9 Earthquake this morning one of Japan's nuke reactors is having trouble getting enough cooling.
> 
> ...


 

An incredible disaster, it's not even over yet, people are still dieing, people are still under threat around the world, and your first blush at discussing the issue to try to turn this disaster into a partisan bludgeon so you can insult people?

Do grow up, please.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

editec said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> ...



If you feel insulted then you're wearing your feelings on your sleeve, which is a bit immature.  

FYI, my first reaction like HOLY SHIT

My second was if there is a country better able to handle this disaster I can't think of one. 

You see the Japanese are a resilient people with a can-do attitude. They won't belly-ache about how the government needs to take care of them. They automatically do it on their own. They pitch in instead of point fingers, unlike shitheads like you tend to do. 

Maybe we can focus on their reactions and learn something from it. I seriously doubt you will.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

To any liberal who's feelings have been hurt by my original post, this is not about you. 

Quit making it so. 

The situation is obviously grave. I'm predicting what has time and time again been the usual reaction of the left and the MSM in any event. They proved it when they attempted to jump all over Sarah Palin and the Tea Party over a shooting in Tusan earlier this year.  It is not intended to minimalise the situation in any way. What is pathetic is the simple fact I had to mention this in the first place.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 11, 2011)

This should be moved to the romper room


----------



## mal (Mar 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Another fucktard politicizing a tragedy.
> 
> I sincerely hope they fix the cooling system, what a horror it would be if people suffer from radiation on top of the earthquake and tsunami.



It would be mudwhistle's Fault too... 

How Dare he Predict that the anti-Nuke Left will point at this and say this is why we shouldn't use that Power Source.



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> This should be moved to the romper room



You must spend most of your time there. 

Take your trolling ass back there till you can develop some manners.


----------



## jillian (Mar 11, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> 
> I don't know if it's true or not (it doesn't really have to be these days), but it's been reported that due to the massive 8.9 Earthquake this morning one of Japan's nuke reactors is having trouble getting enough cooling.
> 
> ...



actually, you seem to be the one who jumped on it. 

but you're right... there should be nuclear reactors over every fault line in the u.s. 

yep... that's the ticket.


----------



## jillian (Mar 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> This should be moved to the romper room



no kidding.


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 11, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> You see the Japanese are a resilient people with a can-do attitude. They won't belly-ache about how the government needs to take care of them. They automatically do it on their own. They pitch in instead of point fingers, unlike shitheads like you tend to do.







And you just tipped your hand that you're running your mouth like the ignorant sniveling old shit that you are. You just don't have a clue.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > You see the Japanese are a resilient people with a can-do attitude. They won't belly-ache about how the government needs to take care of them. They automatically do it on their own. They pitch in instead of point fingers, unlike shitheads like you tend to do.
> ...



Tipped my hand??

Looks like every POS that hates having the obvious pointed out to them felt the need to make some kind of snide remark, even though this has nothing to do with them personally. 

Guess I hit a sore spot as evidenced by the potty-mouthed comments. 

Face it. Unless the White House or MSNBC or Media Matters or The Daily Show thinks it's important trolls like yourself don't think it's worth talking about. You can't think independently without your official governmentally approved marching orders.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, and just in case I haven't said it yet...*.I told you so.*

Here's the proof:




> China Syndrome in Japan? Nuclear Power Plant Could be on Verge of Meltdown
> Kenric Ward's blog | Posted: March 11, 2011 5:47 PM
> 
> Among the rolling disasters set in motion by Japan's major earthquake, at least one of that country's nuclear power plants is in danger of melting down.
> ...



Links

China Syndrome in Japan » Scared Stiff
China Syndrome in Japan? Nuclear Power Plant Could be on Verge of Meltdown | Sunshine State News


----------



## Ravi (Mar 11, 2011)

You're a POS, muddie.

I hope the dead haunt you.


----------



## zzzz (Mar 11, 2011)

There was never a threat of a China syndrome in Japan. First of all the control rods dropped into the uranium fuel immediately thereby stopping the fission reaction. Once this occurred the threat of meltdown was over. However the heat already generated is still contained in the container building and the cooling apparatus has failed. until the heat is released there is a possibility of the container building cracking or exploding from the internal pressure and releasing radioactive gases.  These gases are not nearly as radioactive as the Chernobyl incident. 

However, because of the high degree of sensitivity to radioactivity in certain sectors of the the US this will be used to try and stop the budding nuclear revival here. If the nuke reactors could survive one of the top earthquakes in history I would say that the safety record is pretty good. And a minor release of radioactivity which has occurred many times during the nuclear bomb tests should not be a death sentence.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> ...



And even after all that happens, have you see the debris left behind by the tsunami?  Omg, what a disaster.  Those poor, poor souls.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> You're a POS, muddie.
> 
> I hope the dead haunt you.



 I know what pisses you off the most is that I was right. 

If you want to get in a pissing contest then, as Charlie Sheen would say, Bring It!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It's not even done yet. Hiroshima was nothing. 

But these people will pull themselves out of the debris and show us how to deal with disasters.


----------



## mal (Mar 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> You're a POS, muddie.
> 
> I hope the dead haunt you.



They will Abuse you in the Afterlife... Bet. 



peace...


----------



## Flopper (Mar 11, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> 
> I don't know if it's true or not (it doesn't really have to be these days), but it's been reported that due to the massive 8.9 Earthquake this morning one of Japan's nuke reactors is having trouble getting enough cooling.
> 
> ...


Obama trash Nuclear Energy - Not likely

Obama Says Safe Nuclear Power Plants are a Necessary Investment ...
Obama Says Safe Nuclear Power Plants are a Necessary Investment - Political Punch

Obama moves to back nuclear power - World - CBC News
Obama moves to back nuclear power - World - CBC News

McCain, Obama promote nuclear energy plans - USATODAY.com
McCain, Obama promote nuclear energy plans - USATODAY.com


I have not seen anything in the news that said there was any failure in the automatic withdrawing of the control rods in the 11 plants that were shut down.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 11, 2011)

The experts they bring on to discuss the problem at the reactors ALL say there is no danger of a meltdown but the news programs have got to continue reporting on the "meltdown".
crazy stuff
gotta keep the news exciting somehow I guess


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 11, 2011)

*I hope what I am seeing in other sources is exagerations. For some of them are stating that if they fail to cool that first plant, the result could exceed the damage from Chernobyl.*

Radiation Levels Surge Outside Two Nuclear Plants in Japan - FoxNews.com

Some 3,000 people within two miles of the plant were urged to leave their homes, but the evacuation zone was more than tripled to 6.2 miles after authorities detected eight times the normal radiation levels outside the facility and 1,000 times normal inside Unit 1's control room.

The government declared a state of emergency at the Daiichi unit -- the first at a nuclear plant in Japan's history. But hours later, the Tokyo Electric Power Co., which operates the six-reactor Daiichi site, announced that it had lost cooling ability at a second reactor there and three units at its nearby Fukushima Daini site.

The government quickly declared states of emergency for those units, too, and thousands of residents near Fukushima Daini also were told to leave.



This file photo shows the Fukushima Daiichi power plant, which had its cooling system fail Friday after a massive earthquake caused a power outage
Japan's nuclear safety agency said the situation was most dire at Fukushima Daiichi's Unit 1, where pressure had risen to twice what is consider the normal level. The International Atomic Energy Agency said in a statement that diesel generators that normally would have kept cooling systems running at Fukushima Daiichi had been disabled by tsunami flooding.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 12, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> *I hope what I am seeing in other sources is exagerations. For some of them are stating that if they fail to cool that first plant, the result could exceed the damage from Chernobyl.*
> 
> Radiation Levels Surge Outside Two Nuclear Plants in Japan - FoxNews.com
> 
> ...


Something doesn't make sense.  If the control rods were removed, shutting down the pile, why was there a danger of a meltdown?


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 12, 2011)

Flopper said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *I hope what I am seeing in other sources is exagerations. For some of them are stating that if they fail to cool that first plant, the result could exceed the damage from Chernobyl.*
> ...




There's not. The media seems to be flipping out over this one.


----------



## zzzz (Mar 12, 2011)

For your information you remove control rods from the pile to start the reaction! When you want to shut down a reaction you insert the control rods. Rods are designed to absorb the neutrons being emitted by the radioactive fuel. In most reactors the rods are inserted above the pile and in an emergency they can be dropped into the pile quickly to stop the fission process. Once the rods are in then the nuclear reaction is over.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 12, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> To any liberal who's feelings have been hurt by my original post, this is not about you.
> 
> Quit making it so.
> 
> The situation is obviously grave. I'm predicting what has time and time again been the usual reaction of the left and the MSM in any event. They proved it when they attempted to jump all over Sarah Palin and the Tea Party over a shooting in Tusan earlier this year.  It is not intended to minimalise the situation in any way. What is pathetic is the simple fact I had to mention this in the first place.



backpedal faster mud.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> The experts they bring on to discuss the problem at the reactors ALL say there is no danger of a meltdown but the news programs have got to continue reporting on the "meltdown".
> crazy stuff
> gotta keep the news exciting somehow I guess



Yup. First thing this morning that's all they were talking about, even on Fox.

There was an explosion and now all they're talking about is the possibility of a nuke accident. 

The worst accident in history was at Chernobyl. 3-Mile Island was mostly hype from the media. They talked mostly about what could happen, not what did happen.

They're talking about how much Obama is helping to support a restart of our nuke program. $20 or 30 million dollars isn't much, but they think it shows he's earnestly working to give us another energy source when in fact he wants us to live off of solar power, wind power, and burning chicken fat.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > To any liberal who's feelings have been hurt by my original post, this is not about you.
> ...



WHAT!!!!!

Are you high?????

In what way is that a backpedal?????

I predicted that the left would start harping on this. In the weeks to follow more and more anti-nuke lefties will start coming out of the woodwork. They will relate all of the worst-case scenarios and try to get everyone afraid of nuclear power all over again effectively removing it as a viable energy source for decades. It never fails. 

I'm still trying to figure out how you could think I was backpedaling.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 12, 2011)

Seems to me that Mud needs to go back to school and learn himself some geography. The reactor is not in Tokyo, it's in Fukushima. I know it's probably just me, but it's like thinking London is England.... it does speak to one's credibility if one cannot get the small shit right.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Seems to me that Mud needs to go back to school and learn himself some geography. The reactor is not in Tokyo, it's in Fukushima. I know it's probably just me, but it's like thinking London is England.... it does speak to one's credibility if one cannot get the small shit right.



Actually this is happening in more then one place. I know it's not in Tokyo. 

Every time you post something like this it justifies my reasons for deleting you. 

Keep it up.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 12, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > To any liberal who's feelings have been hurt by my original post, this is not about you.
> ...


 Liberals made him a fucktard.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Another fucktard politicizing a tragedy.
> 
> I sincerely hope they fix the cooling system, what a horror it would be if people suffer from radiation on top of the earthquake and tsunami.


Politicizing tragedies is what the Left does for a living. Look what they did with the shooting of Rep. Giffords in Arizona.

"Ban Talk Radio!"
"Ban Hand Guns!"
"Ban Free Speech!"

*Tax or Ban* are the lefts' *only solution* to *any problem* that might arise.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 12, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that Mud needs to go back to school and learn himself some geography. The reactor is not in Tokyo, it's in Fukushima. I know it's probably just me, but it's like thinking London is England.... it does speak to one's credibility if one cannot get the small shit right.
> ...



You 'deleted' me? Really? From where?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Really????

No Liberal or anyone else defines me. 

Strange how you can't argue your point or refute my OP without going into an insult fest


----------



## mal (Mar 12, 2011)

You think this thread's tasteless?... look at me avatar.



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yahoo.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 12, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



  Oops. Sorry, I didn't notice. Oh well, I'll get over it.







Yep, I'm over it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You and me both.


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

This is, of course, terrible news.  It could end up being a much more huge story than the quake and the tsunami stories combined.

It appears likely that we are presently witnessing another Chernobyl. 



> Breaking news
> Japan's earthquake-hit nuclear plant may be in meltdown, say experts
> 
> * By staff writers
> ...


 Japan&#039;s earthquake-hit nuclear plant may be in meltdown, say experts | News.com.au


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

Liability said:


> This is, of course, terrible news.  It could end up being a much more huge story than the quake and the tsunami stories combined.
> 
> It appears likely that we are presently witnessing another Chernobyl.
> 
> ...



The reports are confusing. One said the chances of it becoming another Chernobyl are already past. 

I don't think we can count on reporters, who are not nuke experts, to report this accurately.

Even minor details are not being reported properly. This morning they said the plant at Fukushima was 150 miles North of Tokyo and may be a threat to the city. Now, in this report, it's 250 miles.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 12, 2011)

The BBC reports no damage to the reactor and, no, it is not another Chernobyl. I always think it's a good idea not to get too hysterical about this kind of thing.... until there is something to get hysterical about.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 12, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Please add me again, Muddie.


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > This is, of course, terrible news.  It could end up being a much more huge story than the quake and the tsunami stories combined.
> ...



Agreed in principle.  *However*, if Kyodo News Agency is reporting the release of *caesium* in the area, there is an implication that a meltdown of some kind had already commenced.  "Kyodo News reported that radioactive caesium had been detected near the Fukushima plant . . . ."


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> The BBC reports no damage to the reactor and, no, it is not another Chernobyl. I always think it's a good idea not to get too hysterical about this kind of thing.... until there is something to get hysterical about.



Hysterical is clearly the wrong word, to begin with.   Nobody seems to be going into hysteria.

What I posted, for example, noted a news report from Japan stating an alleged "fact."  That alleged fact was a release of caesium.  

Then, noting that there IS an implication (a very bad one) from the release of caesium is not "hysterical" either.

When the fuel rods are in use, caesium is one of the by products of the nuclear reaction.  It is designed to be completely contained.  If a meltdown has started, the *release* of caesium is an indication of that.  

Caesium indicates we have gotten to the point of meltdown says nuclear expert on CNN | Florida Oil Spill Law

The reason is that some cladding for the fuel rods would have to have been breached or broken for the caesium to get released, as I understand it.

Still no hysteria.  And it would be wonderful if the information as yet  unknown somehow mitigates all of this.  But that doesn't mean we can't discuss what appear to be the implications of the facts we are starting to learn.

Also, I see that it is highly reactive to cold water.  So if there is a breach and the water used as a coolant comes into contact with it, an explosion is likely.  I mention that because even though there are boat loads of information we do not yet know, we do know that there has been an explosion.  Once again, with no hysteria at all, there are possible implications in that fact.  Not good ones, either.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



That's it. 

Now you've done it.

I feel like.....well like.....S.H.I.T.

I was gonna post this:






But instead I feel sad.

OK. Just give me a few hours. I'm not at my pc right now.


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah:  I speak no Japanese, but the video images kinda speak for themselves.  You can see the place when the explosion occurs AS it happens.  It's fairly unsettling in light of the probable release of caesium.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

Check this out:


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 12, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> One measure of the usefullness of a means of generating power is the ability of that generation to survive adverse conditions, and get back on line quickly. We shall see how well Japan's nukes survived this quake, and, hopefully, modify our own future designs in accordance.



Tell me something, how long would it take to rebuild a solar plant hit by an earthquake and a tsunami? The major problem here is not the reactors themselves, it is that the entire grid has been destroyed.


----------



## mal (Mar 12, 2011)

You think this OP's bad?...

Consider this...

If that Reactor Melts Down... This could be Japan's Hiroshima or Nagasaki...

Yeah... It's stupid, but you know someone has made the point and meant it. 



peace...


----------



## Ravi (Mar 12, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I thought you were married... That's way beyond pathetic.


----------



## mal (Mar 12, 2011)

peace...


----------



## mal (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow...



peace...


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 12, 2011)

> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/13/science/13radiation.html
> 
> 
> In Vienna on Saturday, the International Atomic Energy Agency said Japanese authorities had informed it that iodine pills would be distributed to residents around the Fukushima Daiichi and Daini plants in northeast Japan. Both have experienced multiple failures in the wake of the huge earthquake and tsunami that struck Friday.
> ...




I read this and almost had an aneurysm:


> The Environmental Protection Agency says that everyone in the United States is exposed to very small amounts of cesium-137 in soil and water because of atmospheric fallout from the nuclear detonations of the cold war.
> 
> The agency says that very high exposures can result in serious burns and even death, but that such cases are extremely rare. Once dispersed in the environment, it says, cesium-137 &#8220;is impossible to avoid.&#8221;



Chemtrails!


----------



## waltky (Mar 12, 2011)

Sky ain't fallin' after all...

*Japan earthquake: Officials say nuclear catastrophe averted*
_March 12, 2011 - Fears of a nuclear meltdown in Japan have subsided after a reactor that was damaged in Fridays devastating earthquake reportedly emerged intact from an explosion._


> A day after the country was thrown into chaos by a fierce tsunami triggered by the largest earthquake in Japans history, the country was, for a few terrifying hours, bracing itself for a possible nuclear catastrophe.  Television cameras captured the moment that smoke poured from what at first appeared to be one of four reactors at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant, located 150 miles north of Tokyo.
> 
> After a few nerve-wracking hours, however, the government and the plants operator, Tokyo Electric Power, said the damage had been confined to the walls and roof surrounding the reactor, sparing its metal casing.  The chief cabinet secretary, Yukio Edano, told a televised press conference that radiation around the plant had, in fact, started to decrease.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Reports: 9,500 Missing in Japan Coastal Town*
_Mar 12, 2011 - As emergency responders made their way today into the hardest-hit coastal villages of Japan, the country's Kyodo News Agency reports that 9,500 people are unaccounted for in Minamisanriku -- roughly half the town's population._


> The town, located along the Pacific Ocean on the northeast coast of Japan, has a population of 17,000 residents.  Japan Self-Defense Forces are trying to help local authorities find residents, Japanese public broadcasting station NHK reported. So far, they've only been able to confirm that about 7,500 residents were successfully evacuated to dozens of shelters after the massive earthquake and tsunami, NHK reported.
> 
> Even before rescuers reached the hardest-hit areas, NHK reported stories of devastation from the towns and villages along Japan's northeastern coast affected by the quake and its aftershocks.  In Sendai, the largest nearby city, police said between 200 and 300 bodies were found along the coast. Many more are believed to have been buried in the rubble or washed out with the waves.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2011)

mal said:


> You think this OP's bad?...
> 
> Consider this...
> 
> ...



You mean this could be another Hiroshima or Nagasaki. 

Hiroshima and Nagasaki already are Japan's Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

I'm not a nuke engineer, so I can't say if a total meltdown would be as damaging as a nuclear bomb.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2011)

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You are not one to talk. Forgiveness is a wonderful thing. You should try it.

Ravi, it seems if you don't have something rotten to say you say nothing. There's alot of pent up anger in you.

I suggest you go see a shrink.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2011)

i wished someone could explain what is going on in the rectors....
and are we discussing one plant with several reactors....

type slowly


----------



## California Girl (Mar 13, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i wished someone could explain what is going on in the rectors....
> and are we discussing one plant with several reactors....
> 
> type slowly



There are six reactors at two sites. 

One is on the verge of a meltdown, with another one potentially going into meltdown. They are trying to cool both with seawater. They are expecting a second explosion at one of the reactors.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont know if you guys have seen the pictures coming from NHK (News Hong Kong) but whole fucking towns have disappeared. Horrifying.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 13, 2011)

It appears there are now problems with a third reactor at a third site which had, until now, been considered stable. 

And... a town of 10,000 has completely disappeared.

Oh, and the US RR has arrived so, hopefully, they can crack on with the rescue effort.


----------



## mal (Mar 13, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > You think this OP's bad?...
> ...



I said it was Stupid... And Offensive... 



peace...


----------



## Vast LWC (Mar 14, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> 
> I don't know if it's true or not (it doesn't really have to be these days), but it's been reported that due to the massive 8.9 Earthquake this morning one of Japan's nuke reactors is having trouble getting enough cooling.
> 
> ...



Why would Obama want to get down on Nuclear power?  He's been pushing it's use for at least a year now.


----------



## mal (Mar 14, 2011)

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > How many want to bet me the left starts harping about nuke energy before the end of the day. Maybe even Obama might jump on this perfect opportunity to trash an energy source that most of Europe partakes in but we don't to any great extent thanks to Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas.
> ...



Political Winds are Strong... And he is Weak. 



peace...


----------



## waltky (Mar 14, 2011)

As usual, IAEA got their head stuck in the sand...

*IAEA: No Indication of Nuclear Reactor Meltdown in Japan*
_ March 14, 2011 - The head of the International Atomic Energy Agency, or IAEA, said Monday in Vienna that despite problems at two nuclear power plants in Japan stemming from last week's earthquake and tsunami, there is no indication of a reactor meltdown.  But the fluid situation and fears of a possible meltdown are raising concerns._


> IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano sought to calm fears about the release of radioactive gas into the air, following two explosions at the Fukushima nuclear power plant, some 200 kilometers north of Tokyo. "Despite the hydrogen explosions, reactors vessels and containment vessels stayed in tact.  As a result, the release of radioactivity was limited," he said.  Amano described the many layers of protection at the Japanese plant. "The nuclear reactors BWR [i.e., boiling water reactor] have multiple safety measures. The nuclear core is contained in reactor vessels that are made of higher [grade] steel.  Then the reactor's vessel is contained in a primary containment vessel that is made of concrete," he said.
> 
> Japan expert Daniel Aldrich of Purdue University in the U.S. state of Indiana says the situation at the stricken plant is not as serious as the 1986 nuclear power accident at Chernobyl in what is now Ukraine. "This is a smaller scale meltdown, where the fuel rods themselves have not been cooled down by water or normally by other cooling fluids.  So in this case, it means the fuel gets so hot, the rods themselves melt.  And if uncontrolled, this could build into a larger meltdown.  So right now, to our knowledge, this is only a partial meltdown," he said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Japanese PM: Radiation Levels Increasing Near Stricken Nuclear Plant*
_Tuesday, March 15th, 2011 - Japanese officials have warned of increasing radiation levels around an earthquake-damaged nuclear power plant, and have urged people living within a 30-kilometer radius to stay indoors._


> In a nationally televised statement Tuesday, Prime Minister Naoto Kan said radiation has spread from the three reactors of the Fukushima nuclear plant after Friday's massive earthquake and resulting tsunami. Mr. Kan said the radiation level is very high and he said there still is a very high risk of more radiation coming out.  There was a third explosion Tuesday morning at the Fukushima plant following similar blasts on Saturday and Monday. And officials say a fire has broken out in one of the plant's reactors.  No casualties are reported at the plant.
> 
> The troubles began when the earthquake and tsunami knocked out power on Friday, crippling the cooling systems needed to keep nuclear fuel rods from melting down.  On Monday, the U.S. Geological Survey upgraded the magnitude of the quake to 9.0 from the previous estimate of 8.9. There have been numerous aftershocks since the initial quake.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2011)

mal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Well, 4 days ago I said they would try to take advantage of this crisis and that they would be talking about 3 Mile Island again, and now they are, seems the OP wasn't stupid. 

And there was nothing offensive about the OP ether, unless all you read was the title.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if I can overdose on Iodide pills?

I'm getting really scared.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are some Live Real Time Links to Geiger-Counter Nuclear Radiation Monitors in Japan

*Tokyo, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*

*Chiba, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*

Here are the levels for Radiation poisoning chart

1 mSv = 100 mrem = 0.1 rem so this would be normal radiation levels.
1 rad = 0.01 gray (Gy); 1 Gy = 100 rad; 
1 rem = 0.01 Sievert (Sv); 1Sv = 100 rem 
1 rad= 1 rem; 1 Gv = 1 Sv 

There are rolling black-outs in Japan so these links go down periodically.

Yesterday the Chiba Geiger-Counter was up to 1.8 - I think 3 or less is good.

Please Post other live Geiger Geiger-Counter links if you have them.


----------



## mal (Mar 16, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I never said your OP was...

I was giving People Examples of Offensive and Stupid things so they could have some Honest Outrage... 



peace...


----------

